# In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win?



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Between the two worlds fastest production cars, who would win? I was looking around on youtube, etc, no dice...


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

GTR would get destroyed
BUT are you talking about tracking racing or drag?


----------



## MrVent (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (jettag60)*

in the hands of the Stig around the Top Gear Test Track...the Bugatti
1.18:3 - Bugatti Veyron 16.4
1:19.7 - Nissan GT-R


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (MrVent)*

oh yea i recently saw that one...


----------



## OregonCabby (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (mazmac24)*

Depends on the venue.


----------



## twinscrewG60 (Feb 5, 2009)

It really didnt look like the Stig was pushing it very hard. I hink it could have gone faster. And it sounded like the US spec car concidering the HP #'s he gave. The US spec car is 987 the Euro spec car is 1001. But regardless that car is SICK!!!


----------



## stateamind (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (mazmac24)*

When did you see it? I thought they said Bugatti wouldnt let the stig drive it...


----------



## vdub"parts" (Oct 27, 2008)

it was on there a while ago well season 12 i think its a sick episode


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ya, they raced the bugatti against the new Zonda R or something like that in the 1/4 mile. The bugatti beat it by atleast 10 car lengths...in the 1/4 mile!!!


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (twinscrewG60)*

Both the same power figures, 987bhp = 1001PS, they generally have 50 - 100hp more than that according to engineers, the power figures are under horrible conditions so that when tested its always more.


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (mazmac24)*

they also did a 1 mile drag race with a bugatti vs mclaren. the mclaren would of one in a 1/4 mile race but the bugatti caught up after a while.


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (phatso786)*

You guys put too much faith in Top Gears antics.
They are equalizing 'fast' cars for television.
A Veyron accelerates and brakes faster than any other production car.
Yet, it still pulls 1+g of lateral grip.
You better believe it is faster (around a track) than a GTR.


----------



## jforesman (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (mazmac24)*

If give them both enought to buy the veyron. the person with gtr would win he has $1,000,000 to put into the car


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (jforesman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jforesman* »_If give them both enought to buy the veyron. the person with gtr would win he has $1,000,000 to put into the car

negative. you cant touch the GTR without breaking it.
cmon, im not one to normally compare horsepower #'s because i know theres more contributing to a cars performance, but jesus, 500hp compared to 1000? ITS GOT TWICE AS MANY TURBOS AND MORE THAN TWICE AS MANY CYLINDERS.
not even a ? as to which would win


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (MKIVRedline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIVRedline* »_
negative. you cant touch the GTR without breaking it.
cmon, im not one to normally compare horsepower #'s because i know theres more contributing to a cars performance, but jesus, 500hp compared to 1000? ITS GOT TWICE AS MANY TURBOS AND MORE THAN TWICE AS MANY CYLINDERS.
not even a ? as to which would win

ELL oh ELL to that


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (mazmac24)*

Veyron is too awesome to lose with some random Nissan


----------



## 1.8_L_Turbo (Sep 20, 2009)

you guys are nubs considering you can get skyrines to 1000hp with almost half the weight.


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (1.8_L_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8_L_Turbo* »_you guys are nubs considering you can get skyrines to 1000hp with almost half the weight.

noobs*
skylines* "skyrines"? thats racist


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

what a dumb ?


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: In a race between Bugatti Veyron versus Nissan GTR, who would win? (mazmac24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazmac24* »_Between the two worlds fastest production cars, who would win? I was looking around on youtube, etc, no dice...

a 3.5L twin turbo AWD or a w16 QUAD TURBO AWD...... 400hp vs 1500hp?
that explains it


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

just for those of you that hadnt seen it. 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX-k0Lpahog&feature=player_embedded 


and heres one of a veyron against 2 switzer p800 gtr's. if you dont know about switzer cars.... they are FKN FAST!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVmdA5M-LZg&feature=


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

It's no surprise. but I never stop saying OMFG every time I see the take off at 1:12


----------



## 83wabbit (May 22, 2010)

okay well first off i love how the veyron has anywhere from 900 to 1500hp depending on who is asked...the "brochure" says 1001. (had to have the extra 1?? good job bugatti. wouldn't have been near as epic without the extra one in there). and for everything else, i'm a mk1 guy so idk why i care, but EVERYONE has to give the GT-R props for keeping up with the f***ing thing considiering its short, idk, like TEN CYLINDERS!! bet nobody's pathfinder in their garage will do that!!


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

83wabbit said:


> okay well first off i love how the veyron has anywhere from 900 to 1500hp depending on who is asked...the "brochure" says 1001. (had to have the extra 1?? good job bugatti. wouldn't have been near as epic without the extra one in there). and for everything else, i'm a mk1 guy so idk why i care, but EVERYONE has to give the GT-R props for keeping up with the f***ing thing considiering its short, idk, like TEN CYLINDERS!! bet nobody's pathfinder in their garage will do that!!


 cylinders dont matter one bit... power is power whether its from a modified 4 cylinder or the veyrons 16 cylinders. im not a gtr person at all but i give nissan props for building a great platform, other than the xmission problems.


----------



## mopa9001 (May 22, 2019)

bwell01 said:


> cylinders dont matter one bit... power is power whether its from a modified 4 cylinder or the veyrons 16 cylinders. im not a gtr person at all but i give nissan props for building a great platform, other than the xmission problems.


It really didnt look like the Stig was pushing it very hard. I hink it could have gone faster. And it sounded like the US spec car concidering the HP #'s he gave. The US spec car is 987 the Euro spec car is 1001. But regardless that car is SICK!!!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2019)

are you talking about tracking drag ?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

The gtr might win a short race, but the Bugatti will keep running for hours after the gtr blows up.


----------

